# oh, ok



## CrisisCorE (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi everyone, please have a look at our photos:

oh, ok

Also any feedback contentwise or technical is very welcome.
Oh and follow us on facebook if you want, ok?


----------



## bribrius (Apr 2, 2014)

some nice work. Better than I could do.


----------

